# Bildkanten verlaufen lassen mit COREL PhotoPaint oder ULEAD PhotoImpact



## SixDark (20. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe ein Objekt auf einem grauen Hintergrund. Nun möchte ich die Kanten dieses Objektes so verändern, das sie sanft zur Hintergrundfarbe hin auslaufen. Ich habe oben genannte Programme zur Verfügung. Welches sollte ich dafür nutzen und vor allem wie muß ich vorgehen? Ich probiere nun schon seit Stunden... Ich weiß das ich es mit PhotoImpact auch schon mal gemacht habe, aber ich komm nicht mehr dahinter...

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe

MfG
..::Six Dark::..


----------

